# JH Performance



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Let me start this as a new message. I ordered a JH Performance boat the last week of Feb. and was told it would be ready late Apri or the first of May. Here it is the last week of May and it doesnt look like the boat will be ready this week. I did some calling today and Rick at Krestas made me a good deal on a 22 Pathfinder. I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the JH B24 verus the 22 Pathfinder. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

22 Pathfinder Extreme tourney edition? them things are FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Going to put a 225 yamaha on it.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

which i bought in Feb!!!!!!!


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

well, whcih do you like better? Solid Action has a 21' Shallowsport for sale...


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

by the way, is that by any chance, a 225 TRP?


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

no it is not didnt know they made a 225 trp


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

i think they do... might be the 150 and 200. lemme check yammies web site


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

I proved myself wrong. only the 150 is a trp. I could of sworn that someone told me they had a 225 or 200 trp... oh well I can't change the past


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

had my heart set on the JH for about 2 yrs but i think my heart has been broken now.


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

*Pathfinder*

I think you'll like the Pathfinder boat. I've had mine for about 3 years and have had no troubles. If you run *really* skinny water then you might look at something else but it's a great boat for the combination of shallow water and rough conditions that we face around here.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Both are good boats but I think I would wait for the JH. Pathfinder is a good boat but I think the JH has it beat in shallowness, ride and quality. I would raise a little hell but not to much at JH and see if they will through in some freebees like a raised console and such. Leave the pathfinder in your back pocket and if they aren't willing to cut the cost or make you happy in some other way tell them about the pathfinder and if still they don't want to work with you I know I wouldn't want to deal with someone like that. Just think what there down the road service will be like. I don't think you will dissapointed with either way you go.


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

I'd wait on the JH. You've been waiting 2 years, what's another month? Nothing wrong with pathfinder but you selected the JH for a reason. If you get the pathfinder you will always have that little guy in your head wondering what if you would of waited. Don't do that to yourself.

Scott


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*I agree*

Complain a bit try to work in a few extras. But keep your money in Texas. Texas made for a reason. The only person that loses here is you, if you really like the JH.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

*I have one*

I have my new JH. It's in my stall and it's knot finished. I will be finishing it myself. I had many more problems and issues than you describe. I don't even have time to tell you all of them. JH has a problem with the mold on the B240 and they don't speak of it until they have your signature. JH has a big problem giving the deposit money back too as I tried to back out twice. Don't worry about asking for freebies for Johns mistakes and misgivings he'll get his money back out of you in other ways. Such as delivering an unfinished product that is not specified as you given instructions. He will also give quotes for extra work, tell you he emailed them. You will not receive them then he will double the price and try to insist you pay. Don't let him give you the scam of," When you pick your boat up I won't be there. You'll have to get it from one of my guys." You'll get there and John will be no where to be found. Your boat will be short of your specifications. Not to mention all the times he runs from the phone.

Bigwater


----------



## GaryB (May 21, 2004)

Dang BW... tell us how you really feel!

Did John give any explanation for the holdup? He's a great guy and makes a fine boat. Nothing wrong with the Pathfinder, only it's not a JHP.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Go for a boat that is tried and proven... El Pescador, Explorer, Pathfinder. Something that has been built for a while and has alot of users. I would buy an El Pescador, Explorer, or Mowdy before I would a JH.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Not to sling mud but I have heard several stories similar to Bigwaters. Buyer beware. My thought on all of this is, the whole big V bow boats like the JH is a dime a dozen. You've got mowdys, explorers, el pescadors, shoalwaters, etc. from which to pick.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

http://www.southshoreboats.net/

Nuff Said! Lee and his son Cliff are there at all times and back their product 110%. If you're interested, let me know and I'll set you up with a test ride.

Don


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Don....*

I can recall you pimpin' JH boats on here in the past. What gives? The Southshore does look sweet, though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

"JH has a problem with the mold on the B240 and they don't speak of it until they have your signature."


Any specifics as to what the problem with the mold is?


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Troy, I pimped both Boats if you'll recall. John Holly is a friend, but lots of bad talk on the service lately and deliveries being way past due. I tried to get Big Water to change his mind and buy a South Shore back during the Boat Show. Didn't I Biggy? lol

I am now actually much closer to Lee and Cliff Branum and I get updates on their latest and greatest upgrades before they are published. I have fished from both boats and must say they are comparable, but I hear nothing but Good from South Shore owners, and more complaints on the JHP as of late.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BTW, Third Bar Slim is selling his South Shore - check the classifieds.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

The JHP, Pathfinder and Southshores are totally different animals respectively. I would strongly suggest putting your application first. Contracting for a boat (any boat) is kinda like building a house. The process can be painful, stuff invariably happens, but we end up loving the house, right? Get what you need and find as many needs to use it as you can.
Hurry. The water's evaporating.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

So you're jumping ship, HH? Can't argue with the customers of JH? That should be full time entertainment for you. LOL Cant argue with that can you? Scratch that, yes you can. I dont want to argue. ROTFLOL And lets change the word argue in my previous sentences to debate. Sounds nicer.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Too Political, and that's a No No on this Board!  I like both boats, but I like the South Shore better, after further review.:cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Stick with your first pick*

If they had told you it would be late May, possibly June, would you have passed ? Probaly not. Your dealer has done a lously job of managing your expectations for sure, but it is still the boat you wanted in the first place.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

That Pathfinder is SWEET!

I think you would soon forget about the JH with just one outing.
Go test ride one.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Pathfinder and JH are two TOTALLY different boats. You are not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

It doesn't really look like he's comparing. To me it looks like he's having problems with comitments that /jh has made and they are not holding up to thier agreement. It does sound as if he's figured out that Pathfinder will fit his situation and wants to consider them. Like I said before though the phones go unanswered and the messages get no return. A snake oil salesman is what I'm reminded of.

Bigwater


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Biggy, or anyone, whats da matta with the mold? I just gotta know.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I agree with alot of the above posts. You want a JH, do wait it out. If JH Boats are suffering in the quality area, go check out the others. El Pescador, Mowdy, and Explorer are all FINE boats. The only thing I don't like about the MOwdy is that it is pretty narrow. But, from what I remember about the price of the JH, you could get the new 25' Mowdy....


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I spent three days in Baffin on the JH Performance. Great boat and seemed to handle well. My brother has owned a 2200V Pathfinder with a 150TRP for over a year now, and I have been out with him most of the times it was used. I have to say it is one of the most impressive boats I have ever been on. It will run extremely shallow in the Lower Laguna and handles great in the sometimes choppy water of galveston Bay system and Sabine. If my daughter was not starting college this fall I would have already had one. Hope this helps you out on your decision.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

After hearing all of this I think I would start to look into the pesky or South Shore.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

hey bigwater casn you tell me when you ordered your boat and when it was delivered. and the color if you dont mind. i live close to there shop and have seen most of the boats that have been made since i ordered mine.

i would like to know more about the hull problem that was mentioned if anyone has specifics.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

90 gallons on the 23' and 130 gal on the 26 foot South shores sure would be nice on for running Laguna. Does anyone know how they ride compared to the pesky and how there shallow water performance is.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

How bout a Transport, I've heard lots of good remarks from the folks down South about them..... Or maybe a Majek.....


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

*Fishdoc*

I got home tonight and low and behold there was a message from John. He said if I'd pull it down there they'd look at the hull and decide if it was warranty or knot. He mentioned that it sounded like blistering in the gell coat. He also said that he wanted to discuss the leaning post and see my paperwork showing which one I ordered and he'd get me fixed up if my paperwork was right. So I'll call him in the morning and it'll be next week before I can get down there. I'll let you know how it goes. Oh yeah almost forgot. Mine was late too but I was mentally prepared. I knew he couldn't do itin the time frame that was agreed on. Ordered 1-18-04 received 4-21-04.
Mine was the red/white one. Red/White/Blue deck over light gray. After hearing my voice mail tonight it sounds like John Might make this deal good afterall. :fireworks

Bigwater


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I think the major problem with JH is he's let his 'Customer Service' skills lack due to the general good name his boat has. I bought Biggies boat from him, Holly wanted Biggie to trade his boat in to him and then have me buy it from JH, this then turned into a mess for Biggie and ME(who wasn't even buying a JH) and about made me back out on buying BIggies boat. We were supposed to meet Holly at a designated time and place and he didn't even show, causing a real fiasco for me due to a prearranged trip planned to South Texas with my boat. Biggie went ahead and released the boat to me but we had no paper work on the boat and it was still on Big's insurance since I couldn't get my own insurance without the paperwork from JH. I finally received the paperwork, took it down to the county to register the trailer and the lady about fell out of her chair laughing at how it was filled out. My wife actually took it down there and was stuck at the court house for 3 hours(with 3 people in line at that!). She had to call Biggie at work several times and have stuff faxed over with Biggies signature on it and she somehow bypassed some of the other paperwork because she said from what that paperwork looked like from JH, she didn't even want to get him reinvolved. That was just the trailer...now on down to TPWD...paid the taxes on the boat, showed the lady the paperwork and ditto what happened at the court house. This lady actually said that "This boat guy needs to step away from the fiberglass resin fumes for a little bit" because the paperwork was so screwed up. I sat down there for about an hour waiting on her to get it straight. Was it over?? I had my license plate and TX numbers so I was happy, ONE MONTH later, John calls me and asks me for the boat and trailer VIN's...come on...get it together is what I thought but politely gave it to him anyway. I'm not trying to throw him under the bus but just giving you an insight into what hell you may have ahead after your boat gets done. I went through this and more and wasn't even buying his boat and this whole deal was his suggestion and he even screwed that up. I never called Holly on the paperwork because it just wasn't worth it but I have been hearing about Biggies daily tribulations on dealing with JH. I really feel that if he could get his 'behind the scenes' act together to complement his boat then he could have a little gold mine down there but until this is accomplished then he will have some PO'd customers with a nice boat and no registration for a month or two...Just my .05 cents worth...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Sometimes ya just gotta STIR THE POT to wake um up.....Hundreds of Texas folks read this forum, and customer service means alot to most people, if there is anyway to keep a boat manufacturer on his toes, it will be here...... If I spent hard earned dollars on a new rig, it's gonna be right, or it's will be made right.... JMHO


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

bigwater i think i saw you down there one day when he was working on yours. i think you brought him trolling motor bateries.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Fishdoc,
That was me. I was feeling good that day. I was real busy dropped the stuff off and left. I wanted to stay a while but I had other comittments. 

Bigwater


----------



## porky javalina (May 27, 2004)

*No need to bash*

John is a 100% stand up guy. I have never heard of anyone having any type of with his service or boats. If myself and David Rowsey are happy with the service and product John must be doing something right, because we are about as anal as they get when it comes to detail. I just sold my B235 last week and have ordered the B240. The boat is the best I have found for ride, speed, and shallow water preformance. As Mctrout said earlier a pathfinder is a totally different animal. I have 3 friends that own pathfinders (2 have sold them) and I know for a fact the pathfinder will not run or get up where the JH will. (The pathfinder is faster) My experience with John has been excellent in my opinion. What you guys do not seem to understand is that you are ordering a custom boat. There are may variable that could cause delays in delivery: materials on back order, employee turnover, weather etc. I have a good friend that ordered a 36ft Contender and it was 4 months late. In 1997 I ordered a 21ft Majek RFL from Ronnie's Marine in Corpus Christi and it was 6 weeks late. If you want your boat on time, buy one of the lot. You could take it home the same day. John has always delivered on what he says. If he quotes you a price and it is wrong, he will tell you, look I quoted you the wrong price, I cannot sell it to you for that price. If you think it is to high, then don't buy it. John is not going to be the cheepest in town on everything and he certainly is not going to take a loss and give something away simply because he quoted the wrong price. The guy needs to make a living. I have a brother that is in the restaurant business and he tells me stories of people that come in that are just looking to get something for free. There is nothing he could do to make them happy. They are going to complain until they get something for free. Bigwater I hope you are not one of those guys.


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

I'd no more tell someone to bash a boat builder on this forum than I'd tell someone to not be politically active. It's the way consumerism works. Without word of mouth, what incentive is there for merchants to live up to their obligations?

The people venting here are doing a good public service. They may not be helping the BUSINESS, but they are serving notice that bad customer service has repercussions. And they're making the buyer beware, which he should.

JH, now you know what happens when you short-stroke delivery times. Now you know what happens when your workmanship isn't up to par. Get your s*** right.

---

Side note - Personally, if I were looking at 22' Pathfinder, I'd look at the Blazer Bay 2220. Almost exact same boat, but costs thousands less.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

looks like your getting the big screw job. i got a destiny 21' all ready to go,


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

porky javalina said:


> If myself and David Rowsey are happy with the service and product John must be doing something right


Not trying to be a wizeazz but, I know who David is, who might you be?

â€œ_What you guys do not seem to understand is that you are ordering a custom boat. There are may variable that could cause delays in delivery: __materials on back order, employee turnover, weather etc.â€_ 



Outside of fire or flood any other issues such as you mention are the builders problem not the buyers. Heâ€™s in the custom boat business so he ought to be able to judge how long itâ€™ll take him to build a custom boat, No? If not then itâ€™s always better to over estimate delivery time & deliver early then to under estimate & deliver late.





_â€œIf you want your boat on time, buy one of the lot.â€_



Chances are I wonâ€™t find the exact truck I want on the dealers lot either but when we agree on a delivery date THATâ€™s when I expect my vehicle. A few days or a week or so delay is one thing but more then that is unacceptable. If you canâ€™t deliver then be prepared to compensate.



_ â€œIf he quotes you a price and it is wrong, he will tell you, look I quoted you the wrong price, I cannot sell it to you for that price. He certainly is not going to take a loss and give something away simply because he quoted the wrong price__.â€_



His mistake, his problem. Bet he doesnâ€™t misquote too often if itâ€™s him who eats the difference. Chances are heâ€™ll go under from poor customer service long before â€œgiving _something away simply because __he quoted the wrong price.â€ _Does him in.

I don't know JH so this isn't pointed only at him, these are simple business "rules of thumb". 
If I went to Monty for an A/C unit or CoolChange for some cabinets and got misquotes and delays I'd not be back to do business with them anymore and I'd be telling everyone I know about it too. 
They say word of mouth is the best advertising a business can get, well it's just as powerful when it's negative. 

Later,

Jeff


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Porky,
You're not talking to someone here that wants something for free. Not at all. I want what I paid for. I told jh that half way through the deal. I could tell you the WHOLE story but that would damage the co. even further. No need for that right now. My invioce clearly states that my boat was to be spec'd with a leaning post with back rest and dual foot rest. John told me at the show that if I ordered that particular post it would come with a storage tray under the pad also. I went to pick the boat up and there was no tray, no dual foot rest, and no back rest. When I called John about it he said that my deal had changed and his paperwork showed me with what I received. When I found my invioce stating otherwise ten minutes later I called and he didn't answer. Left a message telling him what I had found and for him to call me. That was over 4- weeks ago. He left a message yesterday morning. I told him I'd be down there sometime next week and we'd go over this stuff. He sounded like he was ready to make it right. No, I don't want anything for free just what I specified to be installed on the boat when the deal was cut at the show. With a couple extras as we came along that were properly paid for.

Bigwater :sheepy:


----------



## justfishing2002 (May 21, 2004)

My two cents on the matter. You should get what you pay for, and If not tell everyone you see your story. The best advertiving is word of mouth. if its good you will recive yours if its not then your business will suffer. Correct my if _am wrong .But arent the Jh hull same as a shoawater, explorer,bell, desinty. If that ic correct maybe your problem comes from dealing with a middleman. Me ,myself I purchage 24' El pescador directly from Dave Kveton. Ordered the boat April 1 03 went to pick up May 3. 03 Fully ready to go no problems to speak of. These guys are some of the most perfesional guys I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with. And as for peformance well the boat speaks for its self. Drive one and you will want one. There has tobe a reason you cant find a used one for sale._


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> No, I don't want anything for free just what I specified to be installed on the boat when the deal was cut at the show. With a couple extras as we came along that were properly paid for.


That's a good post, Bigwater, and you SHOULD get exactly what is ironed out in the deals. Too many companies hedge and screw people over, and it's an unfortunate fact of life, but when that happens, people need to know about it. You're doing a public service in telling people.

Look at how many people know about crappy Travis Boating Center now... It's because of word of mouth.

JH boats look great, but if I were to buy one now, I'd be looking very carefully. I'd be specifying in contract what happens when timelines aren't made, I'd get things in writing with them beforehand.

Here's a clue to EVERYONE - Bigwater shouldn't even have to go through this... AT ALL. He paid his perfectly good money, what's the company doing to reward him for it? Screwing up the order, late on the order, not returning calls, not installing the right options?

I'd bet big money the only reason he's getting things taken care of is because of this thread. Shame on JH for putting him through this mess. If it costs JH a few boat sales, he deserves it!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

lets all face it. all these boats are, are just a bunch of high priced fiber glass. all of em. but for $35,000 (about the price for a jh and some others) it better come w/ a suround sound and indoor plumbing. my first house cost that much.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

curtis get back to work lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i am working.waiting on 5:30 now. i heard some reds were all over the place at the bridge. gonna take the kayak out to meet them w/ a buddy. maybe a kayak would meet your needs?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

maybe cowtrap tomorrow fishdoc?


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

do i need to get a pass for you from your wife????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nope. we gonna take the new jh tomorow...... oh yea its not ready, whats up w. that?lol


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

i went by and talked to john today and did some venting. got a firm date from him. mid next week.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*24 Outback*

There is also a NEW 24 ft outback for sale with 150 and tandem alumn trailer for sale. Its the Troutmasters Angler/team of the year boat. Shoot me a pm if anyone is interested. I'll hook you up. I heard 8-10K off list.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

good deal. cant wait to take a ride in it. i'm out of here for the weekend.see ya


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Cm'on Porky, the guy quoted him a price and a time frame. If he screwed up that should be HIS problem, not the customers. Think of it as an incentive to promote COMPETENCE!
Something sorely lacking and overlooked in our culture today.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

y'all need to quit arguing over this whole thing. This has turned too political! 

this is all that needs to be said: 


JH Performance is in a class of its own. well made boats and they get the job done. John Holly is a good man, but he has a few kinks he needs to work out in his charector. He should be straight forward with you and if he ain't, tell him what you think. Get him to do the job right and if it does take a little longer than expected, so be it. He is trying to get you what you want along with all his other customers. Custom boats are more than what you think they are. He has to start from scrach everytime. I'm sure he is backed up on his boats with summer just around the corner and all the bad weather we have had lately, Give him a break to a certain extent. think about it before you say something or do something, it may not be his fault. then again if it his fault and he trys to blame it on you, give him he11. He should know better than that. I know his mother taught him right..................peace, JJ


----------



## bayoufish (May 28, 2004)

*What's da matta with the mold*



InfamousJ said:


> Biggy, or anyone, whats da matta with the mold? I just gotta know.


Not a **** thing !!! The boat is better than ever. Just take a look at one or go by the shop and take a look for your self.
I have and they were more than pleased to show me their operation and molds, including the B210, B235, B240, B165, skinny scooter and the future plans for the B190. All in all an operation with a lot more in mind for fishermen than just a dollar for the pocket.


----------



## Capt. Bly (May 26, 2004)

*Bigwater*

Would you please give us the specifics about the 240 mold problem. Since you brought it up please expound , otherwise there will be a lot of unnecessary speckulation (sp) about it. Thanks


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Bly,

All I know right now is I had an issue with some spots on my hull. I finally got ahold of the other John that works there and reported it. He stated to me that they Do have a problem with the mold on the 240 but wouldn't know about mine until I took it down there. When I pull mine down there I plan on asking them what the problem with the mold is so I'll know what to look for. I don't believe that guy would have told me there was a problem unless there really was one. I plan on getting to the bottom of it though.

Bigwater


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *InfamousJ*
_Biggy, or anyone, whats da matta with the mold? I just gotta know._



bayoufish said:


> Not a **** thing !!!





Bigwater said:


> I finally got ahold of the other John that works there and reported it. He stated to me that they Do have a problem with the mold on the 240


Ha! LMAO


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Funny how the folks getting all defensive are both 1st time posters. Guess births, deaths, or just an intro post weren't important enough to join the forum but someone posting a complaint were. Maybe they are JH & JB.


----------



## justfishing2002 (May 21, 2004)

What kind of boat do you own? Jh maybe or possibly a close friend.


JettyJumper said:


> y'all need to quit arguing over this whole thing. This has turned too political!
> 
> this is all that needs to be said:
> 
> JH Performance is in a class of its own. well made boats and they get the job done. John Holly is a good man, but he has a few kinks he needs to work out in his charector. He should be straight forward with you and if he ain't, tell him what you think. Get him to do the job right and if it does take a little longer than expected, so be it. He is trying to get you what you want along with all his other customers. Custom boats are more than what you think they are. He has to start from scrach everytime. I'm sure he is backed up on his boats with summer just around the corner and all the bad weather we have had lately, Give him a break to a certain extent. think about it before you say something or do something, it may not be his fault. then again if it his fault and he trys to blame it on you, give him he11. He should know better than that. I know his mother taught him right..................peace, JJ


----------



## Capt. Bly (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Bigwater. I guess we'll see down the road. I hope it's not a serious problem

Bly


----------



## Rowsey (May 29, 2004)

hey guys. as a JHP owner for almost 2 years and using the boat in all weathers, i can honestly say that it is finest boat, all around, that i have ever fished from (and i have been on many kinds). there are faster boats, there are those that will run shallow, but for getting it all done........ there is not a more well rounded choice available, in my opinion. john holley's customer service has been exceptional with regards to any issues i had, to the point of picking my boat up in corpus christi...... leaving me his demo in the meantime, while he adjusted a problem i had with my trim tabs initially. i had never heard of such a thing from a boat builder, but he made a huge impression on me w/ this act. john is building more boats now and i feel strongly that if there was a problem w/ anything inside of his realm of control, he will deal with it. i just ordered my second boat from him, and can assure that if i was not comfortable or had any reservartions about quality control....... there is no way i would purchase a second boat. As far as john returning phone calls, well......... he could use a secretary, for sure. he knows that i have no gripes about the boat, but sometimes it still takes 2 or 3, 4 phone calls to get his attention. i do not take it personally as i know he is busy building, has a small operation, and like all of us at work, sometimes is probaly overwhelmed w/ the demand. JHP's are fantastic boats and worth any reasonable delays.

p.s. for anyone interested, i just put my 2002 in the classifieds here, ***, and houston chronicle, in anticiapation of my new one being built.

keep it safe out there, david rowsey


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I want to clarify some things that have been brought up with this thread. Many have asked for me to find out what was the problem with the mold on the 240. I have done that. The problem John from the shop mentioned about the mold was a small dimple about the size of a pencil eraser. Knot deep at all. You can't even see it unless you look reeeeel close. JH pointed to it and I couldn't see it until I squinted and got close, and I wear glasses. There is one on the starboard side back close to the stern and he said there are two underneath. THEY ARE COSMETIC. They will knot effect the performance. They are small. So that answers the question about the mold. As far as the hull JH has had no structural failures. Only one baot has failed and that was one that was run up on a large pipe and it punched a large round hole in it. Any glass boat would experience the same. 
Now for the good news. JH is going to take care of every single issue that I have including answering with the right leaning post! The one I ordered. He took care of a few minor things while I was there and it was my pleasure to talk a little fishing with one of Johns old customers. It also gave me the oportunity to see JH in action leading the men and instructing them on the course of thier work. The man does the sales and personnally spends a LOT of time in the shop. He also runs long distances for parts,so after considering all of this I can understand why he might have missed one of my voice mails. 

My ride is sweet, next it's a powerpole.

My hats off to John for the honesty and integrity displayed to me today,
Bigwater


----------



## porky javalina (May 27, 2004)

*Great news Bigwater*

I am glad to hear that JH took care of all your concerns. I am sure JH appriciate your kind words. JH is an honest individual and build one fine boat. I sold my B235 two weeks ago and I am in the process of ordering the new B240. What kind of power is on your rig and how is the preformance? I had a TRP on my first one, but I am thinking on going with a 225 HPDI Vmax on my B240. Now go out and enjoy that boat. Good fishing.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Porky,
I'm running the 150 Yamaha TRP on the B240. I'm still in break in period but everything below 4000 rpm has been excellent. I took it straight out to some shallow stuff that I always had trouble crossing in my Stealth 2180 and I didn't even touch bottom at 3000rpm. I fiddled with the trim tabs and got used to them. From reading the directions I figured out that you just bump the switches it makes it easier to adjust and keeps you from over adjusting. The ride was soft. We pulled it right over to a shoreline and beached it. Third cast on a Woodpecker Top Pup and a 23 + Red came to hand. Talk about mojo! I haven't been able to take it out but once cause I'm recovering from a severe lower back strain. It's gonna take a while.

Bigwater


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

hey bigwater glad everything is working out for you. been trying to put some hrs. on mine. i saw a red and white jhp this afternoon on the road around bastrop bayou was that you? also saw the 21ft boat john built just before mine on the water today. hey porky is the boat you sold the one with dark gray floor and cushion with red trim? if it is i talked to you on the phone several months ago about it. about the 225. i put a 225 vmax ox66 on mine. so far i am only getting 50 mph with a 4 blade prop on it. when i did the test drive with john on his demo boat with the 150trp he was running 48 mph. i am going to get the break in done and then maybe see if there is a way to get more mph. john said let him know and he would go out with me and show me more about running the boat and trim tabs. so far just have a couple little problem with the boat going to swing by tomorrow and see about getting those fixed.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

ps the only fish so far on mine is a hard head hope that is not a bad omen!!!!


----------



## porky javalina (May 27, 2004)

*Jhp*

Bigwater, let me know how things turn out with the TRP. I want a little more speed, but I am not sure I want to loose the hole shot. That thing is great on the JHP. I was running a CMC setback in addition to my detwiller JP and that improved the seed quite a bit. I got my B235 up to 49 MPH with myself and about 20 gallons of fuel on the boat. Speed at 4400 RPMs was 40 - 42 MPH. I was running 21 pitch props.

Fishdoc, the white boat with the dark grey deck was my boat. So I guess I have spoken to you. I believe JH said that the yellow boat was yours. That is one sweet rig. I am very interested in the speed you are going to get from that 225 ox66. What pitch prop are you running and are you running any setback? I know Phil Shmitt out of Victoria is working with JH to get the boats propped right. With the 225 you should be able to at least reach 55 -57 MPH with that motor. Well guys I have a crazy idea but I am looking to put a 200 or 225 yami on my B240 with a TRP lower unt. A good friend called me form Rockport a few weeks back and told me he was looking straight at a 22ft pathfinder that was powered with a Yamaha 3.1L 200 hp that had a TRP lower unit on it. He was running 21 pitch props and speed was about 56 - 58 MPH. Could you imagin the hole shot. What I know to this point is that it w...orks on the Yamaha ox66 but on the HPDI RPMs tend to surge when the motor is at idle. Other than that I was told that it runs great on both engines. (Ronnie's Marine in CC was my source of information, they have done a few) Also, Costal propellers in CC is making TRP props and can make them in any pitch you want. (and they are stout) Yamaha only makes 19,21,25,27 pitch. Hope we could continue to exchange information on the rigs and get everything where we want it. Congradulations on your new rigs.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Check this site out. www.power-pole.com
I'm thinking real hard about getting one of these to put on my JHP. The motor braket bolts to the jack plate to keep you from having to bolt it to the transom. Quiet. It looks to me like when you stab the pole if the current or wind changes your boat just pivots around to be suitably anchored. The pole swivels in the sand.

Bigwater :rybka:


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

porky i have the Phil Shmitt prop on my boat john told me it was a 20 pitch. right now with 7 hrs on it i get 50mph add 5200 rpm. thats all i can get now.
dont know how much it will change after break in. did it a shallow sand bar today at slp had to get on the motor some but was able to get over it fine.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Those power poles are high dollar arent they?


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/detail?.dir=/680d&.dnm=abb1.jpg


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I think they run about a grand


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

*Bigwater*



Bigwater said:


> Check this site out. www.power-pole.com
> I'm thinking real hard about getting one of these to put on my JHP. The motor braket bolts to the jack plate to keep you from having to bolt it to the transom. Quiet. It looks to me like when you stab the pole if the current or wind changes your boat just pivots around to be suitably anchored. The pole swivels in the sand.
> 
> Bigwater :rybka:


Have you priced that thing yet, I am interested. I have several buddies that do not always like to wade (including one with a amputated leg - saltwater bad on the prostetic) and I hate the way the boat swings at anchor in shallow water.

Thanks! Andy


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

i was told they run 1300 or 1600 not sure which now


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

On the site it's $995.00 for the pole $150.00 for the Jack plate mount, 48.00 for the switch,$298.00 for the remote control. Wiring harness add extra. It costs a lot but it sure is tricked out. I can see me wading down 200 yards with the wind to my back. I hit the remote, the pole comes up and the boat begins its silent drift towards me, or I pull a buckethead and the current is stronger than the wind and the boat drifts out into too deep of water for the pole to anchor and away she goes, for a three hour tour. Thats where the remote control trolling motor is going to come into play. LOL

Bigwater


----------

